# Border Patrol Agent David Tourscher



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Border Patrol Agent David Tourscher 
*United States Department of Homeland Security - Border Patrol*
*U.S. Government*
End of Watch: Thursday, March 15, 2007
Biographical Info
*Age:* 24
*Tour of Duty:* 6 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, March 15, 2007
*Incident Location:* New Mexico
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Agents Tourscher and Ramon Nevarez were killed in a single vehicle accident on NM Highway 338 near Cotton City, New Mexico, at approximately 9:00 pm.

Agent Nevarez succumbed to his injuries at the scene. Agent Tourscher was flown to a hospital in El Paso, Texas, where he died.

Agent Tourscher had served with the Border Patrol for only 6 months. He is survived by his parents.
Related Line of Duty Deaths Border Patrol Agent Ramon Nevarez Jr.
United States Department of Homeland Se..., USEOW: Thursday, March 15, 2007
Cause of Death: Automobile accident
Agency Contact Information
United States Department of Homeland Security - Border Patrol
1300 Pennsylvania Ave, NW
Room 6.5E
Washington, DC 20229

Phone: (202) 344-3532


----------

